# Help!! My Cockapoo will only take direction from one of us.



## Niamh2020 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi. 
We recently got a cockapoo. she is 15 weeks old now and well behaved for my partner. She will sit, take commands and walk on leash. 
Shes a completely different puppy for me. She considers me her play friend and takes little to no direction from me. 
when we go on walks she bites the lead, jumps on me and gets a little aggressive. Ive tried treating good behaviour and tapping her on the nose when she is bold but to no avail. 
At home she is very attached to me and prefers to be around me. 
All advice welcome


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Tapping on the nose is not a great way to interact with her - much better to grab some treats and have short training sessions with her at home where there are less distractions around and it is easier for her to listen. 15 weeks is only very young and the world outside is exciting so it is far more likely she is getting over excited than aggressive. Try taking a toy she can carry on her walks and interact via that so she has something she can bite when she gets excited


----------



## John Schafer (Jan 11, 2021)

Niamh2020 said:


> Hi.
> We recently got a cockapoo. she is 15 weeks old now and well behaved for my partner. She will sit, take commands and walk on leash.
> Shes a completely different puppy for me. She considers me her play friend and takes little to no direction from me.
> when we go on walks she bites the lead, jumps on me and gets a little aggressive. Ive tried treating good behaviour and tapping her on the nose when she is bold but to no avail.
> ...





Niamh2020 said:


> Hi.
> We recently got a cockapoo. she is 15 weeks old now and well behaved for my partner. She will sit, take commands and walk on leash.
> Shes a completely different puppy for me. She considers me her play friend and takes little to no direction from me.
> when we go on walks she bites the lead, jumps on me and gets a little aggressive. Ive tried treating good behaviour and tapping her on the nose when she is bold but to no avail.
> ...


----------

